# Best Beginning Training Resources



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

We will be getting our puppy in a few weeks. I was wondering if anyone could recommend their favorite training tools, articles, books, websites. There is so much out there I don't really know where to start. 

Thanks


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I watched some good videos on the kennel club website, the training guy was good and showed you some good methods

The best tools are your body language, tone of voice and tasty treats!

Xx


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I watched some good videos on the kennel club website, the training guy was good and showed you some good methods
> 
> The best tools are your body language, tone of voice and tasty treats!
> 
> Xx


I'll agree with that. Frankie has responded well to clicker training. It's just getting him to listen and do the right thing when we don't have treats that is now getting to be a pain.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Patience and consistency.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Patience and consistency.


I agree and LOTS of socialization!


----------

